# CFD losses from 3 years ago



## WinnieBlues (24 August 2015)

Hi all

I have substantial cfd losses from 2011 and 2012, when i was trading. I was operating as a sole trader.

Is there any way to write these losses off against any past salary or future salary, as it is past the 2 year small business amendment time limit?

thanks to all for your valued opinion..

J


----------

